# Rainy River?



## rob t (Mar 22, 2008)

Me and a couple buddies are planning a trip to the Rainy in april, but we've never been there, Just wondering if anyone had any tips on where to go. We will be staying in Baudette. Thanks


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I will be up there april 11-15, but on the ice. baudette is a good place to start, usually the river is open to atleast there, clemenson area is always hot, heard talk of boats hittin the river this coming weekend. Any place you fish will be good.


----------

